# Twinlab 100% Whey Protein Fuel Review!



## TheObeseLifter (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been using Twinlabs Protein Fuel for almost 3 months now. I now have my input and results to contribute.

How did I come across this product? 
GNC and Vitamin shop are a bit far from where I live, so the closest place to get supplements while saving gas is "Riteaid/GNC" which is heaven sent!

Since it's Rite aid still,the GNC productline is limited. I decided to play around and try other brands just to get away from my usual Musclemilk or OnWhey routine.


Price: I get this with my gold card discount that RiteAid honors any day of the month (atleast the one I go to). I pay about $23 bucks for the tub, normal retail price is $29.99 for the 2lbs container.

Content: Usual additives you find in most 100% Whey products. I compaired them to other brands and it checks out well.

Use: Here is my biggest problem. This tub goes fast! It promises 60grams of protein, but mind you that is within 2 scoops. Lets just say with the given size of the scooper, there will be days when you'll say "one scoop" is enough.

Taste: 10/10 I so far have only tried the Chocolate versio, and I'm unsure if they make any other flavor as that is all I have acess to. The chocolate is up there with MuscleMilk. It is rather amazing, and at times leaves you wondering if it is an actual protein shake your drinking.

Mixability: 8/10 It mixes moderately well. It takes a bit of vigorous shaking, but in the end there are few clumps if any.

Noticable affects: It has a bit of a charge to it I must say. I take this shake post workout, and it feels a bit re-energizing. On days when I miss a protein shake after a workout, there is an obvious difference. 

Another thing I would like to add is that this will make you break the wind. So be ready to cover your ears and nose. It's not as bad as Cytogainer, but it lets you know that it's being digested.

Overall: I give this product a 9/10 It taste great, and works very well...but goes extremely too fast.


----------

